# HTML Cod in einer bestimmten stelle einfügen.



## shifter (1. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes problemm den ich nicht selber beweltigen kann.

Möchte z.b. in einen bereich wie z.b. "id_titel" oder "id_text" :

```
<table>
        <tr>
            <td id="id_titel"></td>
        </tr>
        <td>
            <td id="id_text"></td>
        </tr>
    </table>
```

ein externes HTML-Cod einfügen. In PHP- Wird es mit *include* erledigt.

Ich würde gern aus laufenden programm/web-site über einen funktion aufruf wie z.B.
cod_insert( "id_titel", cod );
wobei cod wird entweder vorher definiert oder als template aus einer externe datei eingeladen.


mfg
seba


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2006)

```
<table>
        <tr>
            <td id="id_titel"><%= cod_insert( "id_titel", cod )%></td>
        </tr>
        <td>
            <td id="id_text"><%= cod_insert( "id_text", cod )%></td>
        </tr>
    </table>
```
Dein _cod_insert_ ist dann natürlich eine Methode die _irgendwie_ den code
besorgt und zurückliefert.


----------



## shifter (1. Mrz 2006)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort,

ich habe es vieleicht nicht ganz genau erklärt, aber ich wir mir mühe geben.

Das ganze ist für ein Fehler Dialog der versteckt mit style="display : none" lauert.
Wenn ich ihm brauche dann würde ich gern erst die daten in dem gewünschten bereich ändern und dann ihm ins tages licht zu befördern.

Also es soll folgender massen aussehen


```
<div id="message_dlg" style="display : none">

        ... hier kommt die tabelle und anderes zeug ...
    </div>
[quote]

Jetzt wenn es gebrauch wird würde ich erstmal die function aufrufen damit der inhalt von "message_dlg"
aktualiziert wird und danach wird es in der mitte von Bildschirm angezeigt.


gruss
seba
```


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2006)

Je genauer du dein Problem beschreibst, desto weniger
verstehe ich  :shock: 

Kann es sein, daß deine Frage gar nichts mit Java zu tun hat
und du in einem HTML-Forum oder JavaScript-Forum besser
aufgehoben bist?


----------



## shifter (1. Mrz 2006)

Also es ist schon java script was ich suche.

Hier habe ich ein der ersetzt aber nut reines Text :

```
function text_replace( n_text, _id ) {
  var Textknoten = document.createTextNode(n_text);
  document.getElementById(_id).replaceChild(Textknoten, document.getElementById(_id).firstChild);
}
```

ich will aber stat reines text ein html code einfüden.

seba


----------



## byte (1. Mrz 2006)

falsches forum


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2006)

*BEEEEENIIIII!!!!!* 
_(nie da, wenn man ihn braucht   )_

shifte mal den shifter in den JavaScript-Keller


----------



## shifter (1. Mrz 2006)

wenn das falsches forum ist , an wemm soll ich mich wenden ?

gruss
seba


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2006)

shifter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will aber stat reines text ein html code einfüden.





			
				shifterKorrekt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich will aber statt reinen text einen html code einfügen.


Soviel Zeit muß sein   

Ich habe zwar keinen blassen Schimmer von JavaScript, mein Bauchgefühl
sagt mir aber, daß das nicht gehen wird


----------



## Leroy42 (1. Mrz 2006)

Da gibts (wie gesagt im Keller) das Teilforum _Für Verirrte (JavaScript Fragen)_

Oder die _eben-nicht_-Konkurrenz: http://forum.jswelt.de/


----------



## shifter (1. Mrz 2006)

jetzt hast du mich traurig gemacht  :cry: 
da muss ich wohl weiter suchen , und hoffen das es doch vileicht irged wie ...



danke

gruss
seba


----------



## Illuvatar (1. Mrz 2006)

*verschoben*


----------



## Dante (3. Mrz 2006)

hi, 

neues html anlegen ist im dom nicht so einfach, weil du da nicht einfach einen string mit html irgendworein werfen kannst. Du musst dem baum halt mit sachen wie createElement() addChild() und so neue Knoten hinzufügen.


----------

